# Looking for N. Brichardi's



## Emery98 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi. I am new to the group. Getting back into Tanganyikans after being away from the hobby for almost ten years. I can't find any suppliers selling N. Brichardi's. Could anyone recognize recommend a source?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

You can check the Sponsors or Retailer Reviews sections at the top of the forum or members can PM you with suggestions. Do you have any local fish clubs near your location? I find that local fellow hobbyists are usually a fantastic resource for quality fish.


----------

